# When I first arrived I was logged into another user's account



## JohnDrake (Mar 6, 2008)

When I first arrived today I found that I was logged into another users account.  The user in question was SpikeyBryan.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=117916

Possibly he is a recently banned member spoofing my IP?  If so that means someone is doing things they shouldn't on GBAtemp.  If not, maybe this is another forum bug.  Either way I thought I might bring this to your attention.  

And the funny thing is I was no longer planning to post this forum.  Just keeping the account to search and contact other members.


----------



## JPH (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope nobody gets into my account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That is rather strange though


----------



## fischju (Mar 6, 2008)

Oops, sorry about that.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe the Temp has security problems.  I guess it was wise of me to hasten my exit.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 7, 2008)

What the..?  Maybe just you guys got the same password.  Unlikely, but change just in case.  And then like run  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But seriously, that's strange.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 7, 2008)

Very odd.


----------



## Rocco Savadgie (Mar 12, 2008)

JohnDrake, you have a link in your avatar to http://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/cu...mages/welsh.jpg which is presenting a popup to all who view this thread requesting login details. 

To me this looks like a typical forum phishing attempt and you should be banned until this is resolved.


Edit: No longer being prompted for user/pass and the avatar picture is displaying once again. It's possible you got SpikeyBryan's log in details in this fashion though.


----------



## Little (Mar 12, 2008)

or you're trying to cover up the fact you got banned on another account so they dont see your the same person via IP and ban this account too?

The forum logs session by cookies not IP


----------



## Artheido (Mar 16, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> or you're trying to cover up the fact you got banned on another account so they dont see your the same person via IP and ban this account too?
> 
> The forum logs session by cookies not IP


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 16, 2008)

Could be one of many things...

Cookie stealer and siblings are 2 examples.


----------



## RaiDesu (Mar 17, 2008)

Assuming that he didn't have any security on his computer, it's be easily accessible via a hijacking malware, or phyiscal contact.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 19, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> *or you're trying to cover up the fact you got banned on another account so they dont see your the same person via IP and ban this account too?*
> 
> The forum logs session by cookies not IP


----------

